# Avatars



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Where do you all get your cute little hedgie avatars? like the moving ones, or the little hedgie cartoon avatars. I'm sure you can't find them on typical avatar/icon sites :lol: Any suggestions of websites?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just look up avatars in google and you can find a boatload of them.  

Mine was originally a person chasing a dog, and Byran kindly edited it so it's now a hedgie. :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well everytime I search for, say, "hedgehog avatar", I always get a ton of stuff about Sonic the Hedgehog (which is very annoying :x ). I guess I'll keep trying, but I doubt i'll find anything good by searching on google due to the whole sonic ordeal :lol:


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

I just added a bunch of avatars under the User Control Panel. The "standard" gallery is static images. The "animated" gallery contains animated gif images from the chatroom. All can be used here on the forum, but please ask before using them off-site. Thanks

Bryan


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay, I've been looking for this one! Thank you bryan


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a problem. Glad to help 

Bryan


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I found mine for searching for animated hedgehog gif in google images.

here are some links:

http://www1.bestgraph.com/gifs/animaux/herissons/herissons-08.gif









http://www.dan-dare.org/Dan Sonic/SonicMediumAni.gif









http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Animals/Other_Rodents/Cute_hedgehog.gif









http://www.aujardin.org/img/herisson.gif









http://www.gifs.net/Animation11/Food_and_Drinks/Fruits/Hedgehog_apple.gif









http://binicaise.unblog.fr/files/2008/04/herisson.gif









http://www.bloggif.com/lib/animal/herisson/herisson14.gif









I hope this post helps some of you find what you are looking for.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

how do you all get the avatar like the one lizard girl has called slave to inky and someone has one about herisson? i really want one of bessie.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

That's called a signature, and you can edit it on your user control panel.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, go to your User Control Panel, you can edit your signature there.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

how did you get yours LG? it looks really good!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I made mine in Photoshop.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

do you have a link?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A link?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

a link to where you made yours.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I said, I made it in Photoshop. It's a program...


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Isn't it obvious that it's http://www.photoshop.com ...?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

im horrible with computers and didnt know how to go to photoshop. sorry


----------

